# Tallest High Rise to go up in NYC, Will this Design even work?



## Tremley (Oct 12, 2011)

100 Percent Designed and Built by African Americans. No kidding - Skyscrapers Go for Woke | ZeroHedge 
First all, can you imagine how Much room they will need for all the Pipes, Electric Wire, Stair Cases, Elevator shafts on the First Floor?
Can see if there was a Fire on a lower Floor, there would be a whole Bunch of Bottle Necking going down the Stairs. Opinions?


----------



## Half-fast Eddie (Aug 21, 2020)

So it seems impractical that the6 will limit the workers to only black. Will they try to source all the materials from minority vendors? I can’t imagine the moment forces on the foundation. The more i look at it, the more i think it's somebody’s phd thesis. 
.
_Yep. This gargantuan project, which will be the tallest building in New York City (and, indeed, the entire western hemisphere) is specifically slated to be built *strictly *by black people (oh, and women) and whose tenants will only be “minority entrepreneurs.”

Of course, you can imagine the swooning happening in some quarters. Architectural Digest notes, “The boxes are clad in floor-to-ceiling glass windows that sit within a milky white terrazzo façade whose shape mimics afro picks, a subtle tribute to Black culture.“

Afro picks.; Got it.

In any case, here’s the concept of the building, which is pretty damned cool looking. Its design is upside-down, which is quite brilliant, since obviously there will be a lot more space overall._


----------



## reggi (Oct 12, 2020)

Half-fast Eddie said:


> Its design is upside-down, which is quite brilliant, since obviously there will be a lot more space overall.


To whomever, a rant:

How does it follow from an upside down design that there will obviously be more space overall? Is the design going to cantilever over an abutters property or something?

I hope this whole thing is a joke.


----------



## Half-fast Eddie (Aug 21, 2020)

Reggi … i didn't say that, i cut-n-pasted from the article. Maybe the mean more living space for the size of the footprint?


----------



## reggi (Oct 12, 2020)

Half-fast Eddie said:


> Reggi … i didn't say that, i cut-n-pasted from the article. Maybe the mean more living space for the size of the footprint?


Roger that, I guess I’m angry asking to whomever has the information.


----------



## Resta (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm on billionaires row for the last few years. In all of them. Each one have problem with maintenance, in the wind gust you can hear a noise, lasers is shaking, high rise elevators doesn't want to work in the high wind, doors doesn't close, plenty problems with the plumbing.


----------



## David-Remodeler (Nov 30, 2018)

It’ll be fine, it just needs a little Viagra to stiffen it up and keep the rona away.

Unless it gets burned down by BLM protesters


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Have you seen some of the newer buildings in NY ? The Jenga building ? the edge?

zero chance it would be built by all black workers. zeeero

Unions would never let that happen


----------



## Ken360 (Sep 7, 2019)

Zerohedge.com is a crackpot conspiracy site. That article is misleading. The black developer (Peebles Corp.) has said they want to meet 30% of construction contracts to minority- and female-owned contractors. They never once said "exclusively."

They also sated that they will not exceed the height of One World Trade Center, out of respect for the people that lost their lives on 9/11. It would be talled by floor height only, but not have a spire.


----------



## Rio (Oct 13, 2009)

Don't think it's aesthetically appealing at all, looks so out of balance. Just because something is new and different doesn't mean it's better, and yeah, the engineering involved to make that work will likely be much more complicated and expensive than going with the more traditional methods. There's a reason they usually get skinnier or at least not bigger as they go up.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

The Jenga Building








Jenga Building Nyc Stock Photos - Free & Royalty-Free Stock Photos from Dreamstime


Download Jenga Building Nyc stock photos. Free or royalty-free photos and images. Use them in commercial designs under lifetime, perpetual & worldwide rights. Dreamstime is the world`s largest stock photography community.




www.dreamstime.com


----------



## reggi (Oct 12, 2020)

Bad designers keep demo guys busy.


----------



## Half-fast Eddie (Aug 21, 2020)

I wonder how they can get by with saying all tenants will be black. Actually they said all will be minority entrepreneurs. So that means a retired white couple can’t live there?


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Architect David Adjaye Wants to Build a Bonkers Upside-Down Skyscraper in Manhattan


The highrise would be the second tallest building in New York and in all of the Western Hemisphere.




robbreport.com





The guy behind it is just saying the developers/architects/engineers etc are mainly black. They are trying to get 30% of the contractors to be minority or women owned businesses. They cannot discriminate against who rents or buys there but they can pick and choose who they want to work there.
This is not his first rodeo







Team – The Peebles Corporation







peeblescorp.com


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

I read a few articles on other sites. Although the developers are black, there's no mention that it's to be built exclusively by blacks. So it might be a b.s. assertion.


----------



## rjconstructs (Apr 26, 2009)

I don't like it.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I think it's a stupid looking design. It's ugly, off balance and it looks like someone designed it and turned the page over and went WaLa!!

Can it be built? Anything can be built. They've built lots of exciting looking bridges. Sleek, stylish and then 20 years later they come crashing down because of the stresses put on major components that could never be replaced and needed to be.

Truthfully looks like a disaster waiting to happen.


----------



## bluebuick66 (Nov 28, 2018)

I am not an architect by any means, by I did 4 years of Architectural studies back in the 90's. I like the idea of the building, but as a design still needs more work. I thing is still "half way" and it needs to express in a more "Bold" way the concept. Now, in therms of construction and engineering, the to decisive factors to decide going with that shape are the foundations and the city codes, I believe that is gonna decide the whole project.
Nice project indeed!


----------



## dkmc (Oct 25, 2017)

I think it'll be just fine based on their wildly successful aircraft designs. NO problem.


----------

